# Wal mart discontinued primatine tablets



## suprfast (Oct 30, 2009)

I just went into walmart(what joy) and they apparently discontinued primatine tablets.  This is what i was using for my EC stack.  I have also found BronkAid but it costs more than the primatine.  

Does anyone know a reputable source(a pm is fine) with a company that sells pure ephedrine to California.  I have a list but i cannot find information about people actually buying from them.

Welcome to EphedrineForSale.com
Welcome to EphedrineForLess.com - The Internet's Souce For Low Cost Ephedrine!
BTW, both websites appear to be the same place.
Kris


----------



## Marat (Oct 30, 2009)

Just a note: the Bronkaid give a higher dosage of ephedrine compared to Primatene. In Florida at least, the cost per mg is approximately the same.


----------



## suprfast (Oct 30, 2009)

I just ran some numbers in qty/dosage/ i would need then factored in s/h plus 12-18 days for delivery and it looks like bronkaid will be the best choice, unless i can find primatine for 9.00+tax again.


----------



## suprfast (Oct 30, 2009)

Doesnt help me any, but sure hope this helps someone else.  

Coupon for 2.00 primatene

Primatene® Tablets Home: Wyeth Consumer Healthcare

kris


----------



## Marat (Oct 30, 2009)

Shipping?

No Bronkaid at the drug store?


----------



## suprfast (Oct 30, 2009)

was referring to ordering pure ephedrine online.  Bronkaid is available locally, but its a few dollars more than primatine.  I did notice that bronkaid is 25mg of sulfate vs 12.5mg of hcl, so bronkaid is actually cheaper per mg(hope all that made sense)
kris


----------



## Marat (Oct 30, 2009)

Yep, it certainly did. 

And another note: there seems to be no difference, practically speaking, between the HCl form and the sulfate form


----------



## suprfast (Oct 30, 2009)

From what i read HCL is more potent but by 2-3% more potent on a scale of 100%.  Numbers im pulling out of my ass are something like 82% to 79% potent.

Question about creatine since i dont want to make another thread.  

What are the thoughts on this
Creatine Powder by Optimum Nutrition - OP-7099 - at The Vitamin Shoppe

Seems like a good price


----------



## Marat (Oct 30, 2009)

The creatine product looks good -- I like the micronized version too. 

Price looks about fine as well. If you comparison shop, you may be able to save a few bucks, but probably nothing too big. Here's an example if you buy 2 containers: Bodybuilding.com - Higher Power Micronized Creatine - Increase Lean Muscle Mass! On sale now!


----------



## suprfast (Oct 30, 2009)

I would have s/h, plus i was looking for this "creapure" creatine.  I want to give it a shot, but gotta save money. 

Thanks for the help m11


----------



## Marat (Oct 30, 2009)

My pleasure, and go with the ON...I thought the HPN creatine used creapure but I can't find explicitly that it does.


----------



## Bradicallyman (Oct 30, 2009)

I've gotten primatine at riteaid


----------



## suprfast (Oct 30, 2009)

Those ass hats didnt answer their phones today.  Was on hold for 20 minutes.  Ill drive out to walgreens and rite aid tomorrow for bronkaid since it comes out to approximately half the price.

Thanks for the suggestion.
kris


----------



## suprfast (Oct 31, 2009)

It looks like primatene might be getting discontinued at a lot of places.  I just went into CVS pharmacy and they are discontinuing Primatene.  Good news is they have 60tablets of Bronkaid for 11.50+tax.  That is CHEAP.
kris


----------

